# Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir neues Equipment zugelegt und wollte fragen, ob noch wer damit umher zieht!?

Spro Hyperlite 1100 zusammen mit der Fox Rage Spinning Lures 2.40 / 20 - 50Gramm. Als Schnur habe ich eine 0,19 von Powerpro (weiß) mit 13 Kilo Tragkraft.

Eigentlich wollte ich die 270ger weil ich auch viel zu Fuß unterwegs bin, aber mit dem Boot finde ich 270 zu arg. Daher habe ich mich doch für eine 240ger entschieden, da das eine gute Allrounder Größe ist. 
Ich Jigg recht viel und gerne.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Hmmm.... eig fragt man ja eher BEVOR man was kauft oder?

meine Meinung:

Ansich ordentliches Gerät (einzeln betrachtet) .... aber als Paket undurchdacht.

Die Rolle ist eher XS Größe... die Rute Medium Klasse und die Schnur schon XL (was für Bodden auf dicke Hechte)....

Hätte eher die 1300er Rolle genommen... dazu ne 15er PowerPro (reicht dicke)


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Die Schnurr habe ich nicht ohne Grund gewaehlt. Ich fisch lieber ein bisschen stabiler, da ein Abriss wirklich deprimiert ist und vor allem geht es mir um den Fisch, der mit einem Hacken im Maul evtl. verendet, nur weil ich ein bisschen mehr Spass haben wollte. Des weiteren habe ich ein Vorfach das 9 Kilo haellt. Sprich Hauptschnurr 13 und Vorfach 9 Kilo, somit ist gewaehrleistet, dass das Vorfach und nicht die Hauptschnurr reist bei einem Massiven Haenger.

Bei der Hyperlite meinst du die 1130 oder? Ich fande die 1100 faellt schon ziemlich massiv aus. Ich kann auch gerne ein Bild machen und posten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Was soll das denn für ein Thread werden?

Du kaufst etwas und fragst danach nach Meinungen. Eine Unsitte, die hier im Board immer häufiger vorkommt.

Und nach der ersten Kritik kommt sofort eine Rechtfertigung. Entweder du hast das durchdacht, dann ist dieser Thread überflüssig. Oder eben nicht, dann ist es aber nun zu spät...


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Soso... in deinen Augen ist es eine Unsitte wenn man ueber einen Kauf diskutiert? 

In meinen Augen war es ein guter Kauf, wer sagt aber das nicht doch noch optimierung notwendig ist? 
Das ist der Grund wieso ich frage... aber eventuell moechte sich jemand sogar ueber einen Kauf schlau machen und will sich dann genau diese Kombination kaufen, weil er diese Kombi hier gesehen hat?!

In meinen Augen sind Leute wie du, eine Unsitte die immer haeufiger in sollchen Boards vorkommt.


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

So hier die Bilder.

Wie gesagt die Spro Hyperlite faellt schon sehr gross aus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Wie stellst du dir denn eine Optimierung vor? Und wenn es eine gibt, wäre es dann nicht schlauer zuerst danach zu fragen?

Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine einfache Optimierung --> andere Rute, andere Rolle und andere Schnur...

Aber schön das du dein Geld verbrennst nur um andere davor zu bewahren. :m

Ich wage mal vorauszusagen, das jeder der Kritik äussert irgendwie angemacht werden wird.


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Rute und Rolle schaut schon passend aus. Aber diese Wäscheleine... na ja, ich muss das ja nicht fischen. Eine 13er hätte es an diesem Zanderrütchen vollkommen ausreichend getan.


----------



## Aurikus (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Rolle weiß ich nix drüber, Rute ist für die Tonne und das Abschleppseil zu dick! 
Ich hätte Dir ebenfalls geraten, vor einem vermeintlichen Kauf Info's einzuholen! 

Naja, vielleicht kommst Du ja gut damit zurecht! Für mich ist das nix! Ich fische Geflecht mit 7 und 9kg! Und bei unlösbaren Hängern muss ich mich echt anstrengen, damit es zu einem Abriss kommt! Vorfach wähle ich stets immer in der selben Tragkraft wie die Hauptschnur! Und dennoch reisst zu 90% das Vorfach!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Mit der Rute schafft man es kaum eine 4kg Schnur zu zerreissen, warum dann 13kg?

Rute und Rolle kenne ich nicht, daher hier eine Enthaltung. Nächstes Mal aber wirklich vorher fragen. #h


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Soooo da bin ich wieder, ich habe mehrere Messungen durchgefuehrt...

Die Schnurr hat eine dicke von 0,195mm ziemlich genau. 
Bei dem Belastungstest ist etwas interessantes passiert (das wusste ich aber schon vorher).

Die Hersteller mogeln sehr stark was die schnuerre angeht. Die meisten schnuerre sind viel dicker (manchmal doppelt so dick) wie die Angaben der Hersteller und dies auch bei Namenhaften Hersteller, da sie die Tragkraft der Schnurr immer einhalten wollen und natuerlich die Schnurr so duenn wie moeglich sein soll.

Jedoch ist das bei Power pro ein wenig anderst... da stimmt der Durchmesser der Schnurr immer... dafuer leidet die Tragkraft erheblich! 
Daher habe ich gerade die maximale Tragkraft der schnurr gemessen mit einer Wage und das Ergebnis lautet 9,75kg Tragkraft! Das sind 3,25 kilo unter den Angaben des Herstellers!


----------



## Aurikus (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Nunja, das ist doch ein alter Hut! Bei Schnüren wird gelogen u.d betrogen was das Zeug hält!


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ausserdem wird Geflochtene beim Messen plattgedrückt. Daher diese tollen dünnen Durchmesser.

Wenn sie 9 Kg hält, dann ist es eine 0,25-0,28er.


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

:vik:

Also ich bin kritik faehig, aber ich denke was die Schnurr angeht habe ich eindeutig bewiesen das diese Schnurr nicht unbedingt ein Abschleppseil ist, sondern (in meinen Augen) beim Raubfisch angeln schon von noeten sein kann. 

Auf ein Gummi >12cm kann gut und gerne mal ein Hecht mit ueber einen Meter beissen, da stimmt ihr mir denk ich schon zu oder? 

Wenn ich jetzt mit einer Schnurr rum renn die nur 0,14mm hat und eine reale Tragkraft von ca. 7 Kilo und es beisst mal was kapitales dann habe ich schon schlechtere Karten wie mit einer 0,19mm Schnurr. 

Ich verweisse da gerne auf die letzte Ausgabe von "der Raubfisch" des letzten Monats. Dort ist ein guter Bericht ueber das Fischen mit einer zu duennen Hauptschnurr, bzw. dass die Leute zu immer duenneren Hauptschnurr greifen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Deine Kombo und das was du schreibst lassen leider drauf schliessen, das du nicht soviel Plan hast. Sry.

Aber belaste die Rute mal mit 2-3 Kg Gewicht. Dann ist die am Limit.

Deine Rolle hat eine Max Drag von 4 Kg. Sie *kann* nicht mit mehr belastet werden.

Wenn man einigermaßen Drillen und vernünftig Knoten kann, dann ist eine 5-7 Kg Schnur mit dieser Kombo unter normalen Angelbedingungen nicht zu zerstören!

Und wegen Abrieb nimmt man eben 1,5m FC oder beim Hechtangeln ein Stahlvorfach.

Wie ich geschrieben habe. Jeder Kritik versuchst du nun "entgegen zu Argumentieren". Da hättest du dir den Thread auch komplett sparen können.

Und jegliche Tipps sind auch überflüssig. Denn du hast ja "bewiesen" das deine Schnur(r) perfekt ist.

In meinen Augen kommt hier fehlender Plan + Beratungsresistenz zusammen. Keine gute Kombination (wie deine Rute/Rolle/Schnur auch). Von daher bin ich raus. |wavey:


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird Geflochtene beim Messen plattgedrückt. Daher diese tollen dünnen Durchmesser.
> 
> Wenn sie 9 Kg hält, dann ist es eine 0,25-0,28er.



Mono/Fluro? Dort wird sicherlich nicht platt gedrueckt. 

9,75 Kilo ---> 0,195mm Durchmesser, keine 0,25-0,28mm.


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird Geflochtene beim Messen plattgedrückt. Daher diese tollen dünnen Durchmesser.
> 
> Wenn sie 9 Kg hält, dann ist es eine 0,25-0,28er.





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Deine Kombo und das was du schreibst lassen leider drauf schliessen, das du nicht soviel Plan hast. Sry.
> 
> Aber belaste die Rute mal mit 2-3 Kg Gewicht. Dann ist die
> am Limit.
> ...




Gut gut gut... (dafuer hasse ich Foren und manche Community Member)

Ich empfehle jeden der, versteht was ich mit diesem "Beitrag" bezwecken wollte, macht euch eure eigene Meinung bzw. komm mit konstruktive kritik und nicht mit "du hast kein Plan" scheiss, wenn man Dinge beweisst bzw. wiederlegt #d


----------



## fr34kmc (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Gut gut gut... (dafuer hasse ich Foren und manche Community Member)
> 
> Ich empfehle jeden der, versteht was ich mit diesem "Beitrag" bezwecken wollte, macht euch eure eigene Meinung bzw. komm mit konstruktive kritik und nicht mit "du hast kein Plan" scheiss, wenn man Dinge beweisst bzw. wiederlegt #d



#d#d#d Und dabei hat dein Vorposter auch noch recht. Du weist natürlich alles am Besten, weiter so!|sagnix


----------



## Blueplay76 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Hast du das Tackle im Laden gekauft? Wenn ja finde ich es schon schräg, dass sie dir die Kombo mit der Schnur verkauft haben. Je dicker die Leine desto mehr Ködergefühl geht verloren. Eine 15er hätte es dicke getan. Auch im Hinlick auf einen schonenden Drill.


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich fische am Rhein die 1130 mit ner 11er Powerline (Gigafish), deine Rollengrösse ist etwas unterdimensioniert und bei der Schnurstärke etwas zu voll bespult (Perückengefahr).
Über die Rute kann ich nix sagen, da ich nicht jigge.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Die Schnurr hat eine dicke von 0,195mm ziemlich genau.



Und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe...#d
Halt diese "Zauber PP" mal gegen eine 0,20 Stroft GTM Mono.

Das holt dich dann schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ach ja, und Hänger löst man nicht über Rute oder Rolle.


----------



## spin89 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

19er Schnur hallte ich auch für extrem dick, deine Agumentation auf Nummer sicher gehen vonwegen Fisch mit Haken im Maul verstehe ich nicht ganz....so reisst dir dann nach deiner Theorie eben nur das Vorfach und der Fisch hat trotzdem den Haken im Maul.

Genug Theorie, ohne weiteres istn Fisch nicht mit dem Köder im Maul weg soweit bekommst die Bremse garnicht dicht.

Ich würd nicht immer nur schauen warum ne dickere Schnur besser sein könnte (weniger Abrissse...) sondern auch mal betrachten welche Vorteile ne dünnere z.B 12 er hätte:
- mehr Wurfweite
- leichteres Fischen möglich durch weniger Wasserwiederstand
- bessere Bisserkennung
- unauffälliger
.....

Wenn aber deine Wahl eh getroffen ist wozu dann Frage noch die Frage was andere von deinem Setup halten?

p.s bei Hängerträchtigen Gewässern schau dich sonst einfach mal nach nem Köderretter um :m

Beste Grüße

lasse
Lasse


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Was soll denn eigendlich der Zielfisch sein?
Zander fällt schon mal raus. Da bleibt ja nur noch Hecht im Stillgewässer


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Wo ist den der TE jetzt hin?


----------



## Teichbubi (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Jetzt hackt mal nich so drauf rum#d

Zandernascher hatte was von konstruktive Kritik erwähnt.
Ohne das auf mir rumgenörgelt wird möchte ich gern mal meinen Senf abgeben.

Wenn ich die Tatsache nicht werte, das ich von Fox Ruten nix halte, würde ich sagen die Rute past, zumindest fast, zur Rolle bzw. umgekehrt. Scheint zumindest in meinen Augen optisch der Fall zu sein, aber Zandernascher wird sie wohl in die Hand genommen haben und kann das besser entscheiden. Die Länge der Rute find ich auch gut ausgesucht, da vom Land und Boot, denke da muss ich nichts weiter zu sagen..

Wie schon einhundert mal erwähnt, liegt meines Erachtens das einzige Problem in der Schnur. Weiß nicht was deine Bremse aushält, Allrounder hat ja auch schon was dazu gesagt. Nehmen wir die 4kg als Beispiel, da ist es egal ob ein Meterhecht eine Schnur von 5kg zieht, oder von 20kg - die Schnur wird immer spätestens ab 4kg nachgeben, daher finde ich es überflüssig (viel) stärkere Schnüre zu kaufen. Etwas macht sichrlich Sinn, wenn man z.B mit schwächerem Vorfach angelt, trotzdem über die 4kg kommen will, Abrieb und die üblichen Geschichten halt. Hoffe das war konstruktiv genug und Du verstehst jetzt, Zandernascher, was dir die anderen versuchen klarzumachen und welche Schnurstärken gut geeignet sind. Rute spielt natürlich auch 'ne Rolle...

In diesem Sinne - 
liebe Grüße, Petri Heil #6
René


----------



## nordbeck (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Die Schnurr habe ich nicht ohne Grund gewaehlt. Ich fisch lieber ein bisschen stabiler, da ein Abriss wirklich deprimiert ist und vor allem geht es mir um den Fisch, der mit einem Hacken im Maul evtl. verendet, nur weil ich ein bisschen mehr Spass haben wollte.




wenn der fisch den hacken im maul hat wird er vermutlich eh sterben. glaub nicht dass so ein tritt ohne schaden überstanden wird. oder fummelst du den hacken vorsichtig rein? wozu das ganze überhaupt? versteh ich nicht... #c#c

deine kombo ist naja, rute und rolle sagen mir nichts, schnur ist aber wie gesagt viel zu dick. ich fisch zum vergleich ne stroft r2 mit 5,5 kg tragkraft. damit konnte ich schon zander bis 87cm und hechte bis 103cm landen und das ohne probleme oder sonstige risiken. :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Die Schnurr habe ich nicht ohne Grund gewaehlt. Ich fisch lieber ein bisschen stabiler, da ein Abriss wirklich deprimiert ist



Wenn schon stabiler fischen dann *komplett*..Rute,Rolle,Schnur,
Kleinteile.

So wie gekauft, ist es nur unausgewogen,sorry.


----------



## antonio (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Mono/Fluro? Dort wird sicherlich nicht platt gedrueckt.
> 
> 9,75 Kilo ---> 0,195mm Durchmesser, keine 0,25-0,28mm.



frag mich wo du die werte her hast,
ne 20 lbs(knapp10 kg) geflochtene schnur ist nun mal real so 0,27 dick.
physik/materialeigeschaften läßt/lassen sich nicht überlisten.

antonio


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

@ TE:

Schreib halt beim nächsten Trööt einfach dazu, aus welcher Schublade die Wunschantworten gezaubert werden sollen... Jubel, Zustimmung, oder was dir so deucht!


----------



## antonio (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Also ich bin kritik faehig, aber ich denke was die Schnurr angeht habe ich eindeutig bewiesen das diese Schnurr nicht unbedingt ein Abschleppseil ist, sondern (in meinen Augen) beim Raubfisch angeln schon von noeten sein kann.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Ich habe mir neues Equipment zugelegt und wollte fragen, ob noch wer damit umher zieht!?
> 
> Spro Hyperlite 1100 zusammen mit der Fox Rage Spinning Lures 2.40 / 20 - 50Gramm. Als Schnur habe ich eine 0,19 von Powerpro (weiß) mit 13 Kilo Tragkraft.
> 
> ...



Die Hypalite fängt doch erst bei 1110 an.
Welche Grösse hat er denn nun?;+
Und bei der Rute hät ich eher die 30-80gr bevorzugt


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich habe die Hyperlite 1100.

Ich versteh gerade auf was ihr hinaus wollt und prinzipiell kann ich euch Recht geben. Die Schnurr ist vielleicht doch nicht die aller beste Wahl gewesen. Waere aber nicht weiter schlimm denn ich habe eine 0,14 schnurr noch zuhause. 

Ich werde die Tage mal an den Rhein fahren und es mit der 0,19 mal probieren.

Aber ich muss sagen, ich habe mit der 0,19 immer gefangen, aber vielleicht wird echt in der Tat Zeit fuer eine duennere Schnurr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Wenn ich mir alles so durchlese kommt mir eher der Gedanke das der TE nur nen Schulterklopfer für seinen tollen (?) Kauf will 

Er will über die Kombi optimieren und darüber diskutieren, nimmt aber irgendwie nichts wirklich an, sondern redet sich in meinen Augen raus bzw. weiss alles besser 

Außerdem heisst es Schnur und nicht Schnurr


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hyperlite 1100.
> 
> Ich versteh gerade auf was ihr hinaus wollt und prinzipiell kann ich euch Recht geben. Die Schnurr ist vielleicht doch nicht die aller beste Wahl gewesen. Waere aber nicht weiter schlimm denn ich habe eine 0,14 schnurr noch zuhause.
> 
> ...



Hast mal die Daten der Rolle.
Schnurkapazität und Gewicht


----------



## nordbeck (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hyperlite 1100.
> 
> Ich versteh gerade auf was ihr hinaus wollt und prinzipiell kann ich euch Recht geben. Die Schnurr ist vielleicht doch nicht die aller beste Wahl gewesen. Waere aber nicht weiter schlimm denn ich habe eine 0,14 schnurr noch zuhause.
> 
> ...




jetzt geh mal auf meine frage ein und erklär wieso du fisch trittst.




nordbeck schrieb:


> wenn der fisch den hacken im maul hat wird er  vermutlich eh sterben. glaub nicht dass so ein tritt ohne schaden  überstanden wird. oder fummelst du den hacken vorsichtig rein? wozu das  ganze überhaupt? versteh ich nicht... #c#c
> 
> deine kombo ist naja, rute und rolle sagen mir nichts, schnur ist aber  wie gesagt viel zu dick. ich fisch zum vergleich ne stroft r2 mit 5,5 kg  tragkraft. damit konnte ich schon zander bis 87cm und hechte bis 103cm  landen und das ohne probleme oder sonstige risiken. :m


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich denke nicht das ich ein Schulterklopfer brauche #d

Kugellager	        11
Schnurfassung 1	100m/0,33mm
Übersetzung	5,1:1
Gewicht           	260g
Bremsystem  	Frontbremse

http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Hypalite-11100--12905.html


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das ich ein Schulterklopfer brauche #d
> 
> Kugellager	        11
> Schnurfassung 1	100m/0,33mm
> ...



Du hast die 1110
Schau mal aufs Gehäuse der Rolle


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Hopla ja... nicht aufgepasst!

Spez ist jedoch die selbe


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Hopla ja... nicht aufgepasst!
> 
> Spez ist jedoch die selbe



Ich hät schon allein der Kapazität die 1130 genommen.
Du fischst im Rhein. Da kannst dann bei nem Wallerbiss , der immer möglich ist dich auf ne leere Spule einrichten.


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Dann hast ja gerade mal 100m Schnur


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann hast ja gerade mal 100m Schnur



bei einer 0.33mm Schnur... ich habe 210 Meter Schnur auf der Rolle.


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> bei einer 0.33mm Schnur... ich habe 210 Meter Schnur auf der Rolle.



Bei nem 0,19 Geflecht?


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

*Grins*

Genau.... du hast min 200M einer 0,19mm PowerPro auf einer Rolle, dessen Spule max. 100m / 0,33mm Monofilier fassen kann......

Ist eig was unterfüttert worden? Denn Geflecht kommt ja eig nie nackt auf die Aluspule....


----------



## Zandernascher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Insgesamt 200m es wurde mit mono unterfuettert


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Insgesamt 200m es wurde mit mono unterfuettert



Hast die aufspulen lassen?
Wenn ja hat er dich schön beschi..en.
#6
So wie ich das auf dem Bild sehe geht die Füllung über den Konus der Abrollkante der Spule.
Die ist viel zu voll bespult. Viel Spass mit dem Tüddeln.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

das wird ja immer besser hier. hoffen wir mal dass dir bald ein fisch an den hacken geht. hast du eigentlich watstiefel dafür?


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> das wird ja immer besser hier. hoffen wir mal dass dir bald ein fisch an den hacken geht. hast du eigentlich watstiefel dafür?



Watstiefel im Rhein könnte interessant werden.
Wohl eher ne Badehose zum hinterher schwimmen


----------



## nordbeck (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

whuaah darauf wollt ich nicht hinaus.#t|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

War Lustig.
Jetzt schau ich erst mal nach nem etwas Sinnvollerem Thread.

@Zandernascher
Nix für Ungut, aber deine Combo ist .......(ich sags nicht).


----------



## wrdaniel (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Rausgehen, Spaß haben, Fische fangen. Im schlimmsten Fall macht man eben ne andere Schnur drauf, so what?!


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

wenn es eine echte 0.19er währe, passt es mit dem 200m schon eingermassen. Da eine 0.19er PP real aber ca. 0.27 - 0.29 haben wird dürfen max. so ca 120m draufpassen.
Oder du hast keine 0.19er PP, sondern eher was deutlich dünneres.
Obwohl ?? Bei 9.75 kg Tragkraft dürfte es sich tatsächlich um eine 0.19er handeln. Die hat real nämlich ca. 9-10kg.
Woher hast du eigentlich die Information das PP immer die richtigen Durchmesserangaben macht ??? Der einzige mir bekannte Hersteller der echte Angaben (und das nur indirekt) macht ist Stroft.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich...wir haben ein Rütchen, das nicht schlecht sein muss, aber viel zu schwach für 0,19 Geflecht ist. Dazu eine Rolle, die zu klein dafür ist und nie und nimmer die nötige Bremskraft aufbringt.
Das heißt, die Kombi kann funzen, aber dann wäre eine 13er Power Pro angemessen.

Nebenbei: Die Slammer von Penn hat eine sehr kräftige Bremse. Es ist damit NICHT möglich, die so zuzuknallen, um eine vernünftig geknotete 0,15er (also zwei Nummern schwächer) Power Pro abzureißen. Geht nicht. Da musst Du die Spule festhalten.
Abgesehen mal davon, daß Du mit der Zugkraft, die eine 0,19er aushält, die Rute zum Kreis ziehen kannst, bis es knallt. Diese Last überträgt die Rute NIEMALS!! Vorher machst du aus ner zweiteiligen ne vier-fünfteilige wegen Überlastbruch.

Kurz...die Kombi ist unharmonisch...aber vermutlich mit ner dünneren Schnur brauchbar.

Kleine Episode dazu: Ich habe an meiner Gutjahr Hi Lite und an meiner Vengeance Shad, die real ein ähnliches Wurfgewicht wie Deine haben dürften, eine 0,10er Power Pro...bisher haben es auch 90er Boddenhechte, ein 87,4er Flusshecht und viele viele andere Fische nicht geschafft, die Kombis bis an die Grenzen zu belasten und wurden problemlos gelandet. Aufm Kutter fisch ich ne 13er Power Pro und auch Dorsche bis Mitte 80 kamen damit an Deck.

Mit dem Seil würde ich nach Norwegen fahren...allerdings mit etwas mehr Schnur  .


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mit dem Seil würde ich nach Norwegen fahren...allerdings mit etwas mehr Schnur  .



Das kannst du auch mit ruhigem Gewissen machen, da brennt dir nix an. Ich hab als Spaß und Makrelenrute dort eine Berkley Series One mit etwas eingekürzter Spitze, also sehr vergleichbar mit der Rute des TE, in Betrieb. Dazu eine 40er WFT Braid Spinn mit 12er Fireline. Selbst damit sind zufällige 80er Köhler kein Thema, sie machen halt eine Flucht mehr nach unten, was solls.

Die 19er des TE habe ich auf der Multi für die 20 lbs. Naturköderrute und selbst da hätte es eine etwas dünnere Schnur getan.


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Moin moin zusammen,

so wie sich das alles hier entwickelt hat passt das doch!
Das ist genau das was ich eigentlich erreichen wollte! 

Ich weiß jetzt dass ich bzw. mein Händler des "Vertrauens" ******* gebaut hat was die Schnur angeht. 
Des weiteren kann ich die Rolle noch ohne Probleme umtauschen wenn ich das wollte! 

Zu den Messungen der Hauptschnur. Diese sollten relativ genau sein und wenn ich mich nicht wirklich täusche waren es insgesamt 210Meter Schnurr auf der Rolle, ich stand beim bespulen direkt daneben und habe die Anzeige sehen können.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

@ Zandernascher

Was die Schnur angeht....glaub doch den Anderen hier, die schon etwas mehr Erfahrung damit haben. Eine Geflechschnur kann man nicht genau messen... schon gar nicht mit ner Messchraube, da diese die einzelnen Stränge quetscht.... so wird aus deiner ansich runden Geflochtenen am Messpunkt / Quteschpunkt eben eine Platte Leine.... daher kann der Durchmesser nicht passen. Allein Optisch kann man die 19er Geflecht mal gegen ne passende Mono vergleichen.... denke so bei 0,35mm wirst du dann landen. Und da deine Rolle max 100m/ 0,33mm Mono fassen kann - kannst du keine 210m Schnur (Mono + Geflecht) drauf haben... hier hat dein Händler wohl das Schnurmessgerät nicht zurück gestellt etc und nach reinen Verpackungsdurchmetern die Länge (abge)rechnet.....


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

wie gesagt 210 m geht nicht mit der schnur und dann noch monounterfütterung auf dieser rolle.
entweder es ist eine andere schnur oder es ist entschieden weniger drauf.
wie hast du denn die tragkraft der schnur ermittelt.
ne 10 kg schnur ist ca 0,28 dick das ist nun mal so.

antonio


----------



## weserwaller (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Schau mal in dem von mir angehängten Bild, das ist eine 4000er Susatin die angegeben ist mit 180m 0,30 Mono, die Spule ist randvoll! 
Bespult ist die mit 2 Lagen ca 15m 0,20 Mono und genau 200m 0,15 Power Pro. 

Die Leine auf DEINER ROLLE ist min. 0.19 wenn nicht sogar 0,23 und davon ganz sicher keine 210m.


----------



## Franky (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Hmm... Mir scheint das auch ein wenig zu viel Schnur für das lütte Röllecken... Und dick ist die auch! Mach Dir doch mal nen Spaß und stell Dich auf die 100 m Bahn Eures Sportplatzes ums Eck. Mal schauen, ob du 2 mal rauf und runter kommst...


----------



## weserwaller (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Denn: Die Schnurfassungsangaben auf den Spulen sind schon ziemlich genau. D.h. bei 100m - 0.33er = 200m 0.17er.




Durchmesser kann  man bei Schnurlauflängen nicht im Dreisatz umrechnen, da sich bei doppelten Durchmesser der Querschnitt vervierfacht. 

Dazu kommt das ein 0.17er Geflecht nicht 0,17 dick ist, von daher passt nichts.


Wurde HIER KLICK MICH bereits belegt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> bei einer 0.33mm Schnur... ich habe 210 Meter Schnur auf der Rolle.



Da haste dich definitiv bescheixxen lassen, zum Vergleich, ich habe mir die Tage erst 'ne 4000er Penn Battle mit 0.19er  bespulen lassen, Spule fasst 210m 0.31er, mit 'ner kleinen Lage Mono drunter gingen da 220m 0.19er PP drauf.

Was die Schnurstärke im Vergleich zu deiner Kombo betrifft, ich angel auch gerne 'ne Nummer stärker, grad bei Hängern ist das mitunter recht praktisch, von daher muß deine 0.19er nicht unbedinbgt verkehrt sein, auch wenn sie überdimensioniert ist, aber da du ja vorrangig auf Zander jiggen möchtest, wirst du sehr bald merken, daß diese Schnurstärke kein sehr schönes Köder/Bissgefühl mehr zuläßt.


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Soooo ich habe mir eine Ersatzspule bestellt und lass die, die Tage mal gespulen mit einer duenneren Schnur.

Jetzt seid ihr gefragt, was denkt ihr soll ich drauf machen? 
Ist zum jiggen am Rhein/Main evtl. auch mal ein Baggersee gedacht. 

Ich werde dann mal schauen ob der Counter zurueck gesetzt ist und dann werde ich mal die Werte hier posten. 
Prinzipiell muss ich noch dazu sagen, dass der Haendler mich eigentlich nicht verarschen sollte, da wir uns seit langem kennen und ich oft nur den EK zahle, er verdient theoretisch nix an mir, aber man weiss ja nie.

Hier wurde was erwaehnt dass ich die Schnur von FR33 dass ich die Schnur mit einer Messschraube messe?! Wer sagt das? Die Messung die ich durchfuehre ist schon sehr genau, ich habe heute auf Arbeit auch noch einmal nach gemessen, es waren 0,195mm. Bei einer Mono ist Messung klar genauer gegenueber einer geflochtener Schnur, aber eins passiert bei meinen Geraeten nicht und das ist quetschen von Materialien beim messen.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Die Power Pro ist gut. Nimm ne 0,13 und fertig ist. Das passt.


----------



## weserwaller (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Wie hast Du gemessen,  photogrammetrisch auf einem Messprojektor ?


----------



## Franky (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Soooo ich habe mir eine Ersatzspule bestellt und lass die, die Tage mal gespulen mit einer duenneren Schnur.
> 
> Jetzt seid ihr gefragt, was denkt ihr soll ich drauf machen?
> Ist zum jiggen am Rhein/Main evtl. auch mal ein Baggersee gedacht.
> ...



Das mit dem "bespulen lassen" würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen. Nicht wegen der Menge, sondern wegen der Lagen selbst. Wenn Du mittels Rolle die Schnur von Grund auf mit  Spannung (man sollte keinen Fingernagel in die geflochtene Schnur drücken können) aufspulst, liegt sie gleich so, wie sie gehört. Das kann KEIN Spulgerät der Welt. Ergo wirst Du im Zweifel auch weniger Probleme mit Perücken und Konsorten haben. Lass die Spule füllen, wickel das zu Hause auf eine Leerspule (mit Akkuschrauber, Mixer o.ä), mach 20 m 0,20 mm Mono drunter (oder 0,18 mm) und dann die geflochtene (13er PP passt!)
(siehe dazu auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165945)

PS: wenn der Händler Dich nicht verarschen wollte, konfrontiere ihn doch bitte mit Deiner "Fußmarschmessung" auf der 100 m Bahn... (und uns vielleicht auch )


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



> Hier wurde was erwaehnt dass ich die Schnur von FR33 dass ich die Schnur mit einer Messschraube messe?! Wer sagt das? Die Messung die ich durchfuehre ist schon sehr genau, ich habe heute auf Arbeit auch noch einmal nach gemessen, es waren 0,195mm. Bei einer Mono ist Messung klar genauer gegenueber einer geflochtener Schnur, aber eins passiert bei meinen Geraeten nicht und das ist quetschen von Materialien beim messen


 
Ich hab angenommen du hast die Schnur mechanisch gemessen... sprich den Diameter mit ner Micrometerschraube, was durchaus gebräuchlich ist. Aber wenn ihr andere Messverfahren habt, würde ich ebenfalls wissen wie ihr den Durchmesser ermittelt habt.....


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Die Dicke messe ich mit einem Laser aus, ist praktisch wenn man sollche Geraete/Aufbauten auf der Arbeit und zuhause hat. 
Jedoch machen bei geflochtenen Schnueren oft die feinen Faeden Probleme, wenn die Geflochtene Schnur ein paar mal geworfen wurde, aber die geflochtene ist ja komplett neu und daher ging das super.

Ok danke fuer den Tip mit dem gespulen, bei sowas bin ich eigentlich immer in den Angelladen, hat mich ja nicht mehr gekostet das gespulen lassen... danke fuer den Link! 

Ich werde heute evtl. noch auf ein Fussballfeld fahren und das echt ausprobieren mit der Laenge, bin wirklich gespannt was dabei raus kommt!  :m


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

wenn es wirklich wie von dir behauptet ne reale 0,19er ist, dann kann die tragkraft die du behauptest(10 kg) nicht stimmen.

antonio


----------



## pxnhxxd (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn es wirklich wie von dir behauptet ne reale 0,19er ist, dann kann die tragkraft die du behauptest(10 kg) nicht stimmen.
> 
> antonio



Im Eröffnungspost steht 13kg


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

So ich war gerade auf dem Fussballfeld... Bilder im Anhang.

Zu sehen ist... 2 Strecken je 103 Meter und ich hatte immer noch Kapazitaet um noch ein wenig zu laufen, sprich es sind ueber 210 Meter! :vik:
Ich dachte schon dass ich bescheuert bin, aber ich habe auf den Counter geschaut beim aufspulen und es waren 210 Meter!!!

Was die Tragkraft angeht, sind es laut Hersteller in der Tat 13 Kilo, aber real sind es nur ca. 8,75 - 9,5 Kilo.

Man man man... naja aber hauptsache mal rum flamen was das Zeug haellt! Ich weiss nicht wieso man sowas machen muss?! #q


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

So sorry es gab Probleme wegen der Groesse von den Bildern.


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Wärst du mal lieber angeln gegangen,als alles zu messen,dann hättest du vielleicht den ersten Fisch mit der neuen Kombo gefangen.

Ich wollte mir übrigens die Rute in 2,70 holen,weil sie mir auch echt gut gefallen hat,mir wurde aber von dem Ladenbesitzer von der Rute abgeraten,weil er so viele Reklamationen bekommen hätte(Rutenbruch beim auswerfen und so).

Die Rolle hatte ich auch schon in der Hand und hat mir gut gefallen,hätte sie allerdings auch ne Nummer größer gewählt,ist aber ja teilweise auch Geschmackssache.

Zur Schnur sag ich mal gar nix,muss ja jeder selber wissen wie und womit er angelt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Man man man... naja aber hauptsache mal rum flamen was das Zeug haellt! Ich weiss nicht wieso man sowas machen muss?! #q



Wahrscheinlich sind alle die, welche nur iwas zwischen 200-250m 0.19er PP auf ihre 4000er Rollen bekommen einfach nur zu blöde und merken es nicht so richtig.

Abgesehen davon, daß deine Bilder völlig nichtssagend sind, wenn du wirklich weit über 200m auf deiner Rolle haben solltest, stimmt iwas an deiner Geschichte nicht, entweder ist deine Rolle keine 11100er sondern größer, oder deine PP ist keine 0.19er.


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

und 10 kg kann sie auch nicht halten, weil es dann ne reale 28er wäre.

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Im Eröffnungspost steht 13kg



das ist die herstellerangabe, gemessen hat der te angeblich knapp 10 kg.

antonio


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Hm ich habe jetzt wirklich alles gemacht, was in meiner Macht steht! 

Ich habe die dicke mit "professionellen" Mitteln gemessen und habe die laenge mit Hilfe eines Fussballfeld gemessen. Auf den Bildern sind links am Rand pflastersteine zu sehen, ein Stein ist genau 1 Meter lang. Diese habe ich gezaehtl und bin auf 103 gekommen, also die Meter stimmen auf jedenfall!

Ich hatte die groessere Rolle in der Hand gehabt und auch auf die Rute montiert aber ich fande sie jetzt echt maechtig! 
Aber aufgrund sollcher Dinge habe ich den Poste aufgemacht, damit ich genau an sollche Infos komme, umtauschen kann ich die Rolle alle mal! Ich habe Kombo beim Haendler und nicht beim Haendler gekauft und nicht Online, wenn ich wollte koennte ich morgen in mein Nagelladen gehen und das Zeug umtauschen wenn es gar nix waere!

Ich kann auch noch ein Video zur Messung der maximalen Tragkraft machen um es noch ins laecherlige zu ziehen 
Aber ich denke es passt wenn ich sage, dass sie im Schnitt 9 Kilo haellt.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

irgendwas stimmt hier nicht. 
komischerweise sagte der te auch zu beginn er hat sich das mit der schnur extra so ausgesucht und die richtigkeit seiner entscheidung auch mit irgendeinem nicht erklärten verfahren "bewiesen", nun aber schreibt er die intention dieses threads sei das "überführen" des händlers gewesen. nunja kommt mir spanisch vor und dabei denk ich nicht an paella.


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich frag mich auch,was dieses ganze rumgemesse soll.


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

#d

Ich aeusser mich zu den obrigen zwei kommentaren jetzt einfach mal nicht.


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

ich hatte mir vor ein paar wochen auch die 19er pp bei einem namhaften hersteller in d geordert und mit der 20 lbs original aus den staaten verglichen.
durchmesser konnte ich nicht ermitteln, da keine brauchbaren technischen möglichkeiten vorhanden.
ich habe jede schnur ca 15 mal auf ihre tragkraft mit ner zugwaage gemessen.
die "deutsche" riß imer zwischen 5,5 und 7,5 kg.
die ami-schnur immer zwischen 10,5 un 13 kg.
soweit dazu.
und wenn der te knappe 10 kg bei dem durchmesser gemessen hat so kann eine seiner messungen nicht stimmen entweder die tragkraftmessung oder die durchmessermessung.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Naja naja, sofern die Angaben alle stimmen, ist das vielleicht eine reale 0,19er PP...dann ist es aber nicht die, die normal als 0,19 vertrieben wird, weil das ist ein Seil. Kann es sein, daß Dein Händler die mit dem REALEN Durchmesser verkauft?

PP trägt öfter mal soviel, wie auch angegeben ist...nun soll eine 0,13 schon ca. 8 kg tragen...damit wären Deine 9 kg im Rahmen der Messdifferen sag ich mal...und könnte auch in dem Durchmesserbereich liegen.

Nur mal als Idee.

Was mit Sicherheit nicht stimmen kann, ist daß es eine 0,19er Power Pro ist, so wie sie normal verkauft wird. Und von der passen keine 210m plus Unterwicklung auf die Rolle.

Eine Angabe stimmt nicht, welche weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> #d
> 
> Ich aeusser mich zu den obrigen zwei kommentaren jetzt einfach mal nicht.




Warum nicht,weil du selber nicht mehr weisst was du nun eigentlich willst#c


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Naja naja, sofern die Angaben alle stimmen, ist das vielleicht eine reale 0,19er PP...dann ist es aber nicht die, die normal als 0,19 vertrieben wird, weil das ist ein Seil. Kann es sein, daß Dein Händler die mit dem REALEN Durchmesser verkauft?
> 
> PP trägt öfter mal soviel, wie auch angegeben ist...nun soll eine 0,13 schon ca. 8 kg tragen...damit wären Deine 9 kg im Rahmen der Messdifferen sag ich mal...und könnte auch in dem Durchmesserbereich liegen.
> 
> ...



keine angabe stimmt weil ne reale 10kg schnur real ca 0,28 dick ist.
dies haben auch schon mehrere schnurtests ergeben.
und ne 13er trägt auch keine 8kg.

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern sind links am Rand pflastersteine zu sehen, ein Stein ist genau 1 Meter lang. Diese habe ich gezaehtl und bin auf 103 gekommen, also die Meter stimmen auf jedenfall!




Du meinst jetzt aber nicht diese Gehwegplatten da,oder?
Die sind nämlich keine fünfzig Zentimeter lang...


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Hmmm ich meine es war eine Powerpro, ich die Tage so oder so noch mal in den Shop, weil die Ersatzspule kommt und schau noch mal genau und mach ein Bild von der Spule mit der bespult wurde.


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Das wird ja immer myteriöser,jetzt bist du dir nicht mehr sicher was für eine Schnur.

Ich hab den Thread ja gestern schon verfolgt und konnte mich zurück halten,aber heute ist es echt witzig.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

@ Antonio: Denn weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

tja alles sehr merkwürdig was dert te hier sagt.
und selbst wenn es eine andere schnur ist, wie er ja jetzt auf einmal behauptet, kann die sache einfach nicht stimmen.
auch bei einer anderen schnur sind die realen tragkräfte und die realen durchmesser ungefähr gleich.
egal welche geflochtene ne reale 10 kg ist immer real ca 0,28 dick.
materialeigenschaften lassen sich eben nicht ändern wie man will oder es gerne hätte

antonio


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Die Schnur hat eine Tragkraft von 9 Kilo sowie einen REALEN Durchmesser von 0,195mm!!!
Das wurde ausgemessen mit Hilfe eines Lasers. 
Die Tragkraft habe ich mit einer Digitalen Wage ermittelt mit einer Toleranz von +-250 Gramm maximal.
Die Entfernung habe ich nun auch gemessen mit Hilfe des Fussballfeldes das 103Meter lang ist und ich die Schnur mehr als 2 mal hin und her hab legen können, des weiteren ist da noch der Counter des Angelladens der 210 Meter angezeigt hat... das sind 2 Variablen die nicht stimmen würden... sehr unwahrscheinlich! 
Ich weiß nicht von was für Schnüren ihr ausgehen... aber wenn es die Schnüre sind die manchmal doppelt so dick sind wie die Herstellerangaben sind wundert mich das nicht! 
Und eine "Messung" mit Schnur nebeneinander legen und behaupten "die geflochtene ist doppelt so dick" gebe ich mich NICHT zufrieden! 

Das ist typisch Forum! 
Kaum hat man was wiederlegt schon geht es andersrum weiter, es wird geflamet und auf ein TE/anderen Leuten was das Zeug hält rum gehackt! 
Ich mach alles was ich sage nur Wasserdicht, mit meinen Tests nix anderes!
Ich versuche nur das was andere meinen ist "falsch", zu wiederlegen!
Und sowas kommt bei raus... ein neutraler "normal" denkender Mensch der sich das durchließt und mir mit den Angaben die ich mache glauben schenkt, würde die meisten hier, die jedes mal mit einem anderen Argument kommen für komplette Vollidioten halten!

Das ist primitiv und lächerlich, also komplett bescheuert von de Community! 
Aber eigentlich kann man nix anderes erwarten! 
Ich bin raus keine Lust mehr auf so ein Scheiß, fast euch selbst mal an die Nase!

Abschließend kann ich nur noch sagen, dass es in der Tat ein totaler Kindergarten ist der von vielen Leuten (nicht allen) hier betrieben wird!


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Das ist typisch Forum!
> Kaum hat man was wiederlegt schon geht es andersrum weiter, es wird geflamet und auf ein TE/anderen Leuten was das Zeug hält rum gehackt!
> Ich mach alles was ich sage nur Wasserdicht, mit meinen Tests nix anderes!
> Ich versuche nur das was andere meinen ist "falsch", zu wiederlegen!
> ...





Ja komm,lass es raus:c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

@TE

Geh lieber mal auf meine Frage ein und erzähle, welche "Pflastersteine" da am Rand 'nen Meter lang sein sollen anstatt hier zum Rundumschlag auszuholen. 
Bei deinen "Tests" ist nämlich gar nichts wasserdicht, im Gegenteil, es wird immer wässriger...


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Geh lieber mal auf meine Frage ein und erzähle, welche "Pflastersteine" da am Rand 'nen Meter lang sein sollen anstatt hier zum Rundumschlag auszuholen.
> Bei deinen "Tests" ist nämlich gar nichts wasserdicht, im Gegenteil, es wird immer wässriger...




Ich denk mal er meint die schmalen Steine neben den Platten,aber lass ihn sich erstmal Tempos holen.


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Das ist typisch Forum!
> Kaum hat man was wiederlegt schon geht es andersrum weiter, es wird geflamet und auf ein TE/anderen Leuten was das Zeug hält rum gehackt!
> Ich mach alles was ich sage nur Wasserdicht, mit meinen Tests nix anderes!
> Ich versuche nur das was andere meinen ist "falsch", zu wiederlegen!
> ...



was hast du denn widerlegt?
du hast als einzelner mal messungen gemacht, die allen bisherigen  gemachten tests und erfahrungen widersprechen.
und das soll dann die wahrheit sein.
dann bist du ja nicht mal sicher welche schnur du hast.
deine aussagen sind ein widerspruch an sich.

antonio


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

zu den steinen, zaehl doch mal die Steine grob ab... auf wie viel kommst du nach dem ersten Drittel? Dann ueberleg ganz genau ob ein Stein 50cm lang sein kann.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Und wer hatte schon direkt am Anfang geschrieben, wie dieser Thread verlaufen wird? ^^ |rolleyes

Jeder, der hier nur helfen will, wird vom TE beleidigt und angepöbelt und zum schluss gibts nochmal ein Rundumschlag gegen die "Idioten" hier im Board...aber hauptsache der TE schimpft auf die Forenkultur. Das ist dann entweder Realsatire, oder aber Forengetrolle für Fortgeschrittene.

Noch 10 Seiten und dieser Thread ist absolut würdig, für immer oben angepinnt zu werden. #c


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



antonio schrieb:


> was hast du denn widerlegt?
> du hast als einzelner mal messungen gemacht, die allen bisherigen  gemachten tests und erfahrungen widersprechen.
> und das soll dann die wahrheit sein.
> dann bist du ja nicht mal sicher welche schnur du hast.
> ...



Was ich für einen Schnurhersteller habe ich doch Grundlegend egal! Die Angaben die ich gemacht habe sind entscheidend!

Was wurden für Tests gemacht? Wurde jedes mal die Schnuere mit Präzisionswerkzeug gemessen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> zu den steinen, zaehl doch mal die Steine grob ab... auf wie viel kommst du nach dem ersten Drittel? Dann ueberleg ganz genau ob ein Stein 50cm lang sein kann.



Kein Schwein weiß so richtig, von welchen Steinen du sprichst, wenn du Pflastersteine meinst-ich würde ja auf die Gehwegplatten tippen, alldieweil die Rasenborde ja mal so gar nichts mit Pflastersteinen gemein haben.


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Kommt bitte langsam zum Finale, mir wird hier das Popcorn knapp!


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Andal schrieb:


> Kommt bitte langsam zum Finale, mir wird hier das Popcorn knapp!




Und mir das Bier


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Was ich für einen Schnurhersteller habe ich doch Grundlegend egal! Die Angaben die ich gemacht habe sind entscheidend!
> 
> Was wurden für Tests gemacht? Wurde jedes mal die Schnuere mit Präzisionswerkzeug gemessen?



jo wurden sie.
und alle haben in etwa gleiche ergebnisse.
und dyneema hat ebn nun mal ne bestimmte zugfestigkeit die eben nicht überschritten werden kann.
du hast immer noch nicht erwähnt wie du die tragkraft gemessen hast.

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Andal schrieb:


> Kommt bitte langsam zum Finale, mir wird hier das Popcorn knapp!



ich schick dir ne tüte.

antonio


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



antonio schrieb:


> ich schick dir ne tüte.
> 
> antonio



Merci vielmals... ich labe mich derweil an einer Flasche 2009er Riesling Spätlese vom hiesigen Schlossberg.


----------



## wrdaniel (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Wie wäre es mit einer .19er Nanofil?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Leute jetzt lasst doch den Jungen in Ruhe, der ist neu hier im AB und wollte
mit seinen ersten Thread voller Stolz von seiner neuen Kombo berichten, dann wird er hier gnadenlos gefleddert!
Na klar hat er sich widersprochen, er hat schon weit vorne im Thread die Kurve nicht gekriegt sich zu berichtigen.
Ich bin sicher in einem neuen Thread würde er es anders angehen,wenn es so einen von ihm überhaupt noch geben wird!

Also so wichtig ist es ja wohl nicht, wie dick oder tragkräftig seine neue Schnur nun tatsächlich ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Neu?

Seit 3 Jahren dabei.


----------



## feko (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Endlich mal wieder  ein vernünftiger Beitrag  hier,Jürgen
danke


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

ich glaub ich brauch jetzt nen Jägermeister oder nen guten Wiskey aus Irland 

War aber lustig zu lesen, wie sich jmd nach und nach selbst zum Kasper macht und gegen alles und jeden ist, der Zweifel erhebt? Jeder der sachlich helfen wollte wurde als Ketzer deklariert....TE hat immer Recht.. dann wars doch der böse Händler... jetzt doch wieder nicht und jetzt ist auch egal welcher Schnurhersteller  Aber lustig wars - oder Jungs?


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ey na nu wird es bunt. Einige haben sich von Anfang an bemüht, Dir zu helfen bzw.ne brauchbare Antwort zu geben. Und dafür verteilst Du hier Rundumschläge, obwohl hundertpro sicher ist, daß eine Angabe nicht stimmen kann. Was zweifelsfrei aus physikalischen Gründen der Fall ist. 

Fisch den Kram und gut is. Anscheinend weißt Du ja selber nicht, was Du da hast.

Aber irgendwas an Deinen Messungen und Angaben is für'n Arxxx. Ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht...


----------



## Walsumer80 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich brauch jetzt nen Jägermeister oder nen guten Wiskey aus Irland
> 
> War aber lustig zu lesen, wie sich jmd nach und nach selbst zum Kasper macht und gegen alles und jeden ist, der Zweifel erhebt? Jeder der sachlich helfen wollte wurde als Ketzer deklariert....TE hat immer Recht.. dann wars doch der böse Händler... jetzt doch wieder nicht und jetzt ist auch egal welcher Schnurhersteller  Aber lustig wars - oder Jungs?




Ja lustig wars wirklich,aber ich geh gleich ins Bett,damit ich morgen frisch fürs angeln bin,obwohl ich mir mittlerweile Gedanken machen,ob ich mit meiner Schnur die nicht am Bolzplatz vermessen wurde überhaupt angeln kann|kopfkrat

In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Abend und ich schätze morgen hat der Thread 18 Seiten.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

So und jetzt trink ich einen Tee und beobachte weiter hier.

Aber ich habe ne Bitte. Guck doch mal bitte nochmal genau, was Du da hast und vielleicht klärt sich dann ja auf, wo der Fehler liegt.

Ich unterstelle einfach mal, daß Du nicht bewusst falsche Angaben machst.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

te, was die fische dir getan haben, dass du ihnen deine hacken ins maul rammst hast du immer noch nicht erklärt :/


----------



## feko (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Jetzt wird sich auch  an nem  Schreibfehler aufgegeilt,
lustig.


----------



## weserwaller (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> und jetzt ist auch egal welcher Schnurhersteller  Aber lustig wars - oder Jungs?



Steht doch im Eingangsposting PowerPro  0.19


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

so, und nun überlegen wir nochmal wo ein Fehler liegen könnte.
Eine Möglichkeit ist ja auch das es sich um eine andere Spule handelt. Für eine die irgendwas um 130m 0.30er schlucken soll sieht die recht groß und tief aus. Evtl. liegt da das Problem. Der TE kann ja mal spaßeshalber 200m 0.25er oder 0.28er draufspulen. Mal sehen wieviel davon drauf passt. Ode die Herstellerangaben auf der Rolle stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. (PS: Auf der SPule der Hyperlite stehen keine Angaben drauf !!!)
Das ein 9kg geflochtene mind. 0.28 stark sein soll/muß würde ich so auch nicht ganz sehen, eine Stroft Typ 4 hält definitiv 9kg und wird von Stroft mit 0.22 angegeben. Und diese Angaben sind nunmal ziemlich korrekt. 
Und die Typ S ist noch n bißchen dünner bei gleicher Tragkraft.
Oder was ganz dolles, da macht doch tatsächlich ein Schnurhersteller korrekte Angaben, WOW, das währe doch mal was.
Diese ganzen Durchmesserangaben sind doch eh totaler Hohn, ob nun jemand ne 0.10, ne 0.15er oder ne 0.19er drauf hat, ist doch völlig egal. Stell dir vor jemand würde hier schreiben er macht ne 0.20er geflochtene auf seine Rolle zum Zanderangeln ...
Man sieht es ja jetzt hier, dann gehen alle auf einen los, warum man mit so einem Seil denn angeln würde. Da sage ich lieber, ich nehme ne STroft Typ 3 mit 7 kg, ohen Durchmesserangabe. 
Man sieht der ehrliche währe wie immer der dumme.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



feko schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sich auch  an nem  Schreibfehler aufgegeilt,
> lustig.



wenn der so essenziell ist und die bedeutung komplett verändert, es kein flüchtigkeitsfehler sondern gewohnheit und derjenige so absurde thesen vertritt, dann ist das durchaus legitim. #h

auch nicht lustig, eher traurig.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Mist, erst jetzt gelesen. Aber  jetzt aboniert ... falls sich noch was tut in dieser wichtigen Angelegenheit. 

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## pxnhxxd (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich hab mal jetzt ne 0,12 Powerline von Gigafish (mag nicht jeder, aber egal)auf eine 1130 hypalite gespult von ner 300m Spule.
Also ich hab noch Rest ca 30m.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Leute..schaut euch bitte nochmal das Bild mit den ablaufenden Schnurklängen* genau* an.Ich sage:das ist keine PP


----------



## Zandernascher (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> so, und nun überlegen wir nochmal wo ein Fehler liegen könnte.
> Eine Möglichkeit ist ja auch das es sich um eine andere Spule handelt. Für eine die irgendwas um 130m 0.30er schlucken soll sieht die recht groß und tief aus. Evtl. liegt da das Problem. Der TE kann ja mal spaßeshalber 200m 0.25er oder 0.28er draufspulen. Mal sehen wieviel davon drauf passt. Ode die Herstellerangaben auf der Rolle stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. (PS: Auf der SPule der Hyperlite stehen keine Angaben drauf !!!)
> Das ein 9kg geflochtene mind. 0.28 stark sein soll/muß würde ich so auch nicht ganz sehen, eine Stroft Typ 4 hält definitiv 9kg und wird von Stroft mit 0.22 angegeben. Und diese Angaben sind nunmal ziemlich korrekt.
> Und die Typ S ist noch n bißchen dünner bei gleicher Tragkraft.
> ...




Ein Mensch mit Verstand, ich meinte ja, nicht jeder hier im Forum hat so eine beschränkte Denkweise wie der Rest, die nicht über den Tellerrand hinausschauen!

Mal von den Leuten abgesehen die sie sich über "Hacken" anstatt "Haken" lustig machen. Dies untermauert die These "Kindergarten".

Ich werde nun nicht mehr weiter machen und es hierbei belassen, ich habe ja gesehen, dass es einfach nix hilft bzw. nutzt.

Na denn  |wavey:
Weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Die Schnur hat eine Tragkraft von 9 Kilo sowie einen REALEN Durchmesser von 0,195mm!!!
> Das wurde ausgemessen mit Hilfe eines Lasers.



Woher nimmst du denn die Möglichkeit, den Schnurdurchmesser mittels Laser zu ermitteln? Im Haushalt des Ottonormalverbrauchers findet man sowas i.d.R nicht. Fällt mir schwer dir zu glauben, da du auch wieder nur einer von vielen bist, der nur seine eigene Meinung akzeptiert und bei dem kleinsten Anzeichen von Kritik direkt ausfallend wird.


----------



## antonio (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> so, und nun überlegen wir nochmal wo ein Fehler liegen könnte.
> Eine Möglichkeit ist ja auch das es sich um eine andere Spule handelt. Für eine die irgendwas um 130m 0.30er schlucken soll sieht die recht groß und tief aus. Evtl. liegt da das Problem. Der TE kann ja mal spaßeshalber 200m 0.25er oder 0.28er draufspulen. Mal sehen wieviel davon drauf passt. Ode die Herstellerangaben auf der Rolle stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. (PS: Auf der SPule der Hyperlite stehen keine Angaben drauf !!!)
> Das ein 9kg geflochtene mind. 0.28 stark sein soll/muß würde ich so auch nicht ganz sehen, eine Stroft Typ 4 hält definitiv 9kg und wird von Stroft mit 0.22 angegeben.
> 
> ...



antonio#h


----------



## pxnhxxd (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Last ihn doch mit seiner spitzen Combo (das ist ein Witz) spass haben.
Ich schätze mal das Zandernascher noch nicht all zu viele Zander vernascht hat. Wird er auch in Zukunft nicht machen.
Lehrgeld mussten wir alle zahlen, er ist halt jetzt dran.
Mit dem Wabbelstock, seiner unterdimensionierten Rolle und seiner Meinung nach nem 0,19 Ankerseil ist er eh in ein paar Monaten wieder beim Händler.
Aber bitte lieber TE, entweder holst die die Meinungen vorher oder machst nicht so eine "beleidigte Leberwurst Diskusion" auf.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich hab den Typen auf Ignore gesetzt. Jemand der völlig planlos ist und dabei noch beratungsresitent, aber das Forum (was ihm helfen will) in jedem zweiten Post als "Idioten" "Kindergarten" "Beschränkt" usw. bezeichnet hat es nicht verdient, dass die Community hier überhaupt noch einmal hilft.

Das es hier noch keine Punkte für den TE gegeben hat ist auch verwunderlich. Solche Beleidungen haben bei anderen schon zu 3 Monaten Pause geführt.


----------



## TS33 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Stimmung zum Montag...hehe...geht ans Wasser!!!


----------



## pxnhxxd (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich pfeif mir jetzt die Aktuelle Esox-Ausgabe rein.
Lag heut im Briefkasten.
Ist wohl sinnvoller|supergri


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Typen auf Ignore gesetzt. Jemand der völlig planlos ist und dabei noch beratungsresitent, aber das Forum (was ihm helfen will) in jedem zweiten Post als "Idioten" "Kindergarten" "Beschränkt" usw. bezeichnet hat es nicht verdient, dass die Community hier überhaupt noch einmal hilft.
> 
> Das es hier noch keine Punkte für den TE gegeben hat ist auch verwunderlich. Solche Beleidungen haben bei anderen schon zu 3 Monaten Pause geführt.



das ist genau das was ich meine. dem te fehlt es an allem, tut meinungen nach denen er explizit gefragt hat als blödsinn ab und stellt sich nun noch als opfer dar, weil man sich über ihn lustig macht. am schlimmsten ist, dass ne minderheit hier wohl ne lobby für sowas zu sein scheint.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## wrdaniel (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Zobelix01 schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du denn die Möglichkeit, den Schnurdurchmesser mittels Laser zu ermitteln? Im Haushalt des Ottonormalverbrauchers findet man sowas i.d.R nicht. Fällt mir schwer dir zu glauben, da du auch wieder nur einer von vielen bist, der nur seine eigene Meinung akzeptiert und bei dem kleinsten Anzeichen von Kritik direkt ausfallend wird.



Abgesehen davon, dass er erwähnte es auf der Arbeit gemessen zu haben, sollte dies mit einem Laserpointer und einer Linse durchaus in Annäherung möglich sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Nützt nur nichts wenn eine Schnur eben nich Rund ist, sondern z.B. 0,195mm X 0,30mm hat. Dann sind die 0,195er schon richtig gemessen. Trotzdem ist die Schnur dann keine 0,195er "Dick".

Und wenn man sich Schnüre wie die alte von Cormoran anschaut, dann scheint das Verhältnis 1 zu 2,5 zu sein. Dewegen gibts beim bespulen auch regelmässig erstaunte Gesichter.


----------



## master030 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich glaube dieser fiese Händler hat ihn als Versuchskaninchen benutzt. 

Und ihm einen Prototypen einer Schnur aufgespult, die von der  NASA entwickelt wurde, um die Erde und den Mond miteinander zu verzurren.

So dünn das die menscheit davon nichts mitbekommt. Damit soll verhindert werden das sich der Mond weiter von der Erde entfernt und die Gravitation sowie die Gezeiten sich nicht verändern. |uhoh:

So könnte es gewesen sein und ihr hackt auf ihm rum.#d


----------



## wrdaniel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nützt nur nichts wenn eine Schnur eben nich Rund ist, sondern z.B. 0,195mm X 0,30mm hat. Dann sind die 0,195er schon richtig gemessen. Trotzdem ist die Schnur dann keine 0,195er "Dick". ...



Allerdings würden von einer Schnur mit 0,195mmx0,3mm etwa 200m auf die Rolle passen


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

man kann ja vom TE halten was man will, aber im Endeffekt sind doch fast alle hier anscheinend Beratungsresistent.
Solche Aussagen wie zu kleine Rolle, zu dicke Schnur, Schwabbelrute etc. zeigen ja nun auch nicht von perfekten Wissen.

Nochmal zur Situation, er hat 210m Schnur auf seiner Rolle (da gehen wir mal von aus das es stimmt, Fußballfelder die nur 50m lang sind habe ich noch nicht gesehen  ). Ergo hat er definitiv (shit egal was es für eine geflochtene ist) schonmal keine unterdimensionierte Rolle. Die Rolle steht mind. auf einer STufe mit einer 2500er Technium, eher einer 3000er. Sollte für seine Zielfische also ausreichend sein.
Da er aber auch keine Riesen Rolle hat, und immerhin 210m drauf hat, scheint die Schnur tatsächlich ziemlich dünn zu sein. Also fischt er auch kein Ankerseil. sonst hätte er nicht soviel Schnur draufbekommen. Das ist nun mal auch Fakt.
Bleiben also zwei Fragezeichen. 
Erstens: Wahrscheinlich ist es keine 0.19er PP, ob überhaupt PP wissen wir auch nicht
Zweitens: ca 9kg. Tragkraft bei der "dünne" ist schon enorm, daher währe es wirklich gut zu wissen was für eine Schnur er denn nun wirklich hat.

Abschließend noch eine Satz von mir. Der Fang ist nicht vom Gerät abhängig, wie hier schon einige geschrieben haben, sondern alleine vom Angler. Ein guter Angler fängt mit einfachen Mitteln immer noch deutlich besser wie der Möchtegern mit seiner 500€ Combo.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



> Allerdings würden von einer Schnur mit 0,195mmx0,3mm etwa 200m auf die Rolle passen



Niemals ! maximal 150-160m.


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn er wieder mal etwas "fragt", dann soll er am besten gleich dazuschreiben, ob die Antworten ehrlich, oder höflich ausfallen sollen!


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

es geht ja auch beides


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ja aber genau das scheint er ja nicht zu wollen.


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich hole da noch mal eine "Info" hoch, die so nicht passt...



Zandernascher schrieb:


> Bei der Hyperlite meinst du die 1130 oder? Ich fande die 1100 faellt schon ziemlich massiv aus. Ich kann auch gerne ein Bild machen und posten.



1100 heisst die Serie, in der es die Typen 1110 - 1140 gibt. Die Größe 1100 gibt es nicht!
http://www.spro.nl/DE_DE/category/molens/molens-met-slip-voorop/hypalite-11000.html
Da sind wir wohl alle von der 1110 ausgegangen...
Jetzt die Frage - welche Größe das tatsächlich ist. Danach wird sich das ganze schnell relativieren... Rechts unten am Gehäuse steht die Wahrheit... Und nach den Bildern, wo Rute/Rolle und Geländer zu sehen ist, tippe ich auf die 1140... Würde dann auch viel besser zu 200 m 19er PowerPro passen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hole da noch mal eine "Info" hoch, die so nicht passt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich auch schon vermutet, denn auf den Bildern sieht die Rolle viel zu massiv aus, als das es eine 1000er sein könnte...3000/4000er Größe würde ja alles erklären.


----------



## sMaXx (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

jo auf den bildern siehts eher nach ner 4000er aus wenn man die so am stock betrachtet !


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Nur solange der TE "beleidigte Leberwurst" spielt, wird auch das Spekulation bleiben!


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Ich würd mich hier anstelle des TE auch nichtmehr blicken lassen. Hier um Rat und Meinungen fragen, obwohl man selber alles besser weiss (abgesehen davon, welche Rollengröße, welchen Schnurdurchmesser und welche Schnurmarke man eben gekauft hat) und jeden Rat mit Beleidigungen begegnen.

Es bleibt aber das Positive, das sich hier jemand freiwillig zur allgemeinen Belustigung zur Verfügung gestellt hat und uns allen schöne und vergnügliche Stunden geliefert hat. Nicht jeder macht sich freiwillig und in vollster Überzeugung zum Affen. 

Vielleicht wäre dieser Thread sogar dazu geeignet, nach dem Boardferkel noch den Boardaffen einzuführen. #c

Von daher auch ein Dankeschön an den TE. Sowas erlebt man hier nicht alle Tage. :m


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

nur mal so nebenbei, er hatte irgendwo auf Seite 2 oder 3 (oder war es 4?) schon gesagt das er sich vertan hat und es sich um die 1110 handeln würde.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Wie kann man sich da vertun? Es steht auf der Rolle drauf. Und das ist ja eben das Problem, das 210m 19er PP nicht auf so eine Rolle gehen, wenn Spro da nicht völlig absurde Angaben auf seinen Spulen bzgl. Schnurfassung angibt.


----------



## Dakarangus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

Also wenn diese ganze diskussion nur um die zu dicke 19er pp geht hilft viell. ein blick in diesen threat:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268429&highlight=0,19er+powerpro+hecht&page=2


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was sagt ihr zu dieser Kombination?*

@ Micha: nicht ganz...
Der TE wollte hier 210 m 19er PP auf eine Hypalite 1110 gewickelt bekommen haben, was gänzlich unmöglich ist... Aber statt für Aufklärung scheint er immer mehr für Verwirrung zu sorgen! 
Daher die Vermutung, es ist keine 19er PP, es sind keine 210 m oder es ist keine 1110er Hypalite... Und es nährt sich der Verdacht, dass es eine 1140er Hypahypa ist!


----------

